# Vermeer 352 Problems



## stumpjumpermo

I own a professional stump removal company in Missouri. I purchased a new Vermeer SC352 diesel that is now 2 years old and 600 hours. During that time I have had to invest over $4,000 in repairs for driveline, motor mounts, and electrical problems. I am not at all satisified with this piece of equipment and was wondering if there were other 352 owners with similiar trouble?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

352 owner here ,to date no serious problems,other than oil leaks on a steering ram,and a leak coming from a drive motor..


----------



## stumpy66

I only have 120 hours on mine but no problems so far....has enyone seen the new updated version. i thought the mods on it were a logical progression...


----------



## Bigstumps

What are the mods on the new one?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Bigstumps said:


> What are the mods on the new one?




Ditto


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Bigstumps said:


> What are the mods on the new one?




whats the matter with these big manufactures ,don't they road test a machine ,or are we the guinea pigs


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Bigstumps said:


> What are the mods on the new one?




whats the matter with these big manufactures ,don't they road test a machine ,or are we the guinea pigs


----------



## TBONE

bump for more replies for stumpjumpermo. Vermeer customer service is pretty lacking I must say. I have only had a few interactions with them and they don't seem to care once you buy the equipment. Very disapointing after dropping my kids college fund on a grinder!


----------



## Bigstumps

TBONE said:


> . Very disapointing after dropping my kids college fund on a grinder!



Get to work, get a bigger grinder - send your kids to Harvard with the money - then they can work for Vermeer and treat you like a POS:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TBONE

Bigstumps said:


> Get to work, get a bigger grinder - send your kids to Harvard with the money - then they can work for Vermeer and treat you like a POS:greenchainsaw:



lol...looks like I hit a nerve.  Or you work for vermeer.


----------



## 911crash

my 352 has had no real problems, a broken motor adjusting bolt and a cracked weld on the shield covering the wheel. i took the grinder in couple weeks ago with problems starting and stalling out randomly. they told me they found a loose wire or something fixed it and said no other problem. first job using it after repair it stalled numerous times. next day was talking to one of guys about he asked if i checked oil?? low and behold it was @2qts low you would think the dealer would check that. especially with the frequent stalling.:bang:


----------



## stumpy66

The shield covering the wheel is one of the mods.....you can flick the curtain up and hold it in place with a bolt think....mine just hangs loose and gets bent on gates when it flops down...so good mod, they reckon the engine is quieter...couldn't tell...the engine grill is rubber mounted now so it doesn't vibrate annoyingly. clutch switch has moved to near the levers, 4 wheel drive is a good ne, with articulated axle at the back....thats about it.....sensible mods i think.....As for dealers, if you want a job done, do it yourself.....anyone used a bandit grinder?


----------



## Bigstumps

stumpy66 said:


> anyone used a bandit grinder?



Friend in Alabama bought a track. Looks like a big tow behind mounted on tracks - don't know the model number. Nothing but huge problems. Bandit took it back to the factory a couple of times, still huge problems. Won't swap it out or refund. He is trying to sell or trade it. Haven't seen or heard anything about their other models.


----------



## John464

I have had a lot of problems with my SC352, but with that said when its running right its a great little machine. 


Just recently my 352 is starting to stall out when taking big bites. never did this before since it is equipped with AutoSweep. Tightened the belts, that seemed to help a little but its still doing it..... so I have to "grind lightly" to get the stumps out. Anyone had a similar problem or know of some things I should check?


----------



## stumpjumpermo

For those of you talking about the "mod's", were those done under warranty or were they just new additions for the new machines coming out?


----------



## stumpjumpermo

For those of you talking about frequent cutting out or stalling, my experience has been it's usually an electrical problem. Behind the panel that the throttle control, ignition switch etc is 2 relays and a bunch of wires. What happened to me was the wires were working off the spades of the relays part of the time, the relays themselves backed out of the block part of the time, and other times the wires going into the relays were broken. Anytime any of those wires work loose or break it will shut down the engine. I took zip ties and secured the relays to the block which has eliminated any further problems other than broken wires! 

As far as the low oil, a equipment rental house near me had big trouble with the engine running out of oil and shutting down. The engine (diesel) had to be replaced I believe twice but once I know for sure and I know that problems still continue for it. My local Vermeer dealer recommended checking the oil at least every 2 hours of operation. Just FYI


----------



## Bigstumps

Diesels do tend to burn a little more oil, but checking it every two hours seems excessive. If the engine injests any dirt through the air intake they will really start to burn oil. I check my oil every day before I go out and change it every 75 hours - pretty cheap insurance!


----------



## stumpy66

The mods are on the new machine....also one of the mods was the swirch/relay panel that houses the fuses...its now covered in....has a plate on the back.....presumably its to protect its contents..ie the relays...the 4 wheel drive is a good mod......havent seen that on it yet but the new model has it apparently...still no remote...shame..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

so basicly our 352's are now a worthless pos,with the new model being 4x4 etc ,it makes our machines [352's ] look pretty poor,...I will never buy a new vermeer EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stumpy66

arrhhh shusss....i have no problems with mine....it does the job....just think that the only machine in that sector of the market has just got better.....if there was another machine to match it...i would be pissy...my 352 is ok......my mind is still inquiring about peoples experience of the bandit range of machines.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

stumpy66 said:


> arrhhh shusss....i have no problems with mine....it does the job....just think that the only machine in that sector of the market has just got better.....if there was another machine to match it...i would be pissy...my 352 is ok......my mind is still inquiring about peoples experience of the bandit range of machines.....



I had a 252 and during the time I owned my machine yes improvements were made,but the amount of changes made to the 352 in its short life nearly warrent the machine to be called a different model.


----------



## stumpy66

i know what you are saying...i wonder if the price has gone up...i know some folk have had good deals recently...perhaps that was because the new one was coming out.......the new model i saw didnt have 4 wheel drive, just an artilulating axle on the rear...Lee didnt you see it at cirencester?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

no mate didn't see it at cirencester ,I never went..


----------



## Oly's Stump

I never owned a vermeer. I am a Rayco/Carlton fan. I did see the Bandit grinder videos on their web site and they look impressive but I am leary of purchasing a stump grinder from a company that recently just started making them.


----------



## stevieb

The only problem I have had on the 352 and in 4 months I have put 120 hours on it is the exhaust keeps vibrating it's self loose. Have been promised a modification on it. Also I have noticed now that the radiator grill is making a load of noise. The 352 does the job and it does it quick, I can't knock it.


----------



## stumpya

*352 nightmare*

like stumpjumpermo /ibought this thing aug 2004 and been having problems every since.clutch and electrical especially,manifold bolts fallout ,radiator mount broke in two causing cracked radiator


----------



## stumpya

*vermeer 352 nightmare*

after purchasing my 352 aug 04 the nightmare began,clutches(over5)3 i footed the bill on uncountable electrical problems,bolts falling out everywhere,espectally the manifolds-broken motor mounts,radiator mount cracked radiator and abunch of bs from vemeer.i have discovered the wiring harness like the clutch is a warranty isssue they are tring to get me to pay for.this machine itself is a nightmare and should have been a recall


----------



## stumpy66

lets us 352 owners get a consensus on upon how many hours did what component fail! if a few of us get together we have a case....so far at 128 hours mine is ok.....but we need to collate info..


----------



## stumpjumpermo

*352 Woes*

In response to Stumpy 66 and Stumpya here is my info.

Of course no problems during warranty which expired at 210hrs

300-350hrs. 1 clutch, 2 broken motor mounts 3 trips to shop for electrical problems

350-400 hrs. 2 more trips for electrical

400-450 hrs. 2 more motor mounts, 5 shield bolts, 1 set of belts, 

450-500 hrs. 2 more electrical problems, replaced main wiring harness free of charge

500-550 hrs. Rebuild main bearing on lower end of boom where wheel bolts to. Dealership blamed it on running green teeth instead of Vermeer teeth. 2 motor mounts, more electrical wiring trouble, 2 radiator brackets replaced

600-650 hrs. 1 set of belts due to can't keep belt tension, bolts keep working loose and loosening belts. Several more shield bolts.

My serial number on my unit is 1vry102w641000716. I will be curious what other serial numbers are. Stumpya is within 50 units of mine and I am curious if others within these numbers are having similar numbers?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I hear a lot of bad things about warrenty issues with Vermeer,a guy overhere has a new 6' chipper still in peices,definatly manufacturing problem ,but Vermeer UK won't warrent it..


----------



## Liston

*Sweetness of low prices*

Well it seams that a lot of you like the low prices that vermeer temp you with 
but, The sweetness of the price is long forgoten once the bitterness of poor quality performance and downtime SHOW ITS UGLY HEAD.:bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:.
I find it unbeliveable that you guys think that a small weld crack here and a fallen bit there is ok when you paid good money for a product.

Still at least the salesman that sold you that machine is ok on his commisionopcorn:


----------



## juststumps

911crash said:


> my 352 has had no real problems, a broken motor adjusting bolt and a cracked weld on the shield covering the wheel. i took the grinder in couple weeks ago with problems starting and stalling out randomly. they told me they found a loose wire or something fixed it and said no other problem. first job using it after repair it stalled numerous times. next day was talking to one of guys about he asked if i checked oil?? low and behold it was @2qts low you would think the dealer would check that. especially with the frequent stalling.:bang:



i guess they thought that was your job.... the thing only holds 3.5 quarts... if you were two quarts down,, shame on you...


----------



## juststumps

John464 said:


> I have had a lot of problems with my SC352, but with that said when its running right its a great little machine.
> 
> 
> Just recently my 352 is starting to stall out when taking big bites. never did this before since it is equipped with AutoSweep. Tightened the belts, that seemed to help a little but its still doing it..... so I have to "grind lightly" to get the stumps out. Anyone had a similar problem or know of some things I should check?


motor stop?? or is it just the wheel that stops?????


----------



## Bigstumps

juststumps said:


> i guess they thought that was your job.... the thing only holds 3.5 quarts... if you were two quarts down,, shame on you...


----------



## John464

juststumps said:


> motor stop?? or is it just the wheel that stops?????



both
wheels stops and the motor stalls...happens at the same time

I still have this problem and been learning to deal with it. I have learned how to push it just enough before it stalls. when the autosweep was working it was much easier, now it takes a little more skill to fly through the stumps. Hopefully soon ill have time to drop her at Vermeer and get another raped repair bill


----------



## juststumps

Bigstumps said:


>



exactly!!! you can't blame the dealer,, becuase "YOU" don't take care of your machine!!!!


----------



## juststumps

John464 said:


> both
> wheels stops and the motor stalls...happens at the same time
> 
> I still have this problem and been learning to deal with it. I have learned how to push it just enough before it stalls. when the autosweep was working it was much easier, now it takes a little more skill to fly through the stumps. Hopefully soon ill have time to drop her at Vermeer and get another raped repair bill


my 352, flat tire, broken teeth, loose bolts,, missing bolts,, 2 snapped engine adjusters,, radiator screen just popped a few spot welds and rattles...deal with it,, fix it,, maintain it!!

john464, check out earlier posts.. more than likely, its a loose or broken wire... my machine is fine... but, the 352 at my day job,, has had all kids of loose broken wire problems...

it was so bad, glow plugs didn't work..guys were starting it with ether...that machine is in the shop right now,, smoking heavy!!!

juststumps just took a day off, and did grinding for the boss...made a weeks pay in one day...i hope vemeer has thier machine for a long time!!!!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I must admit the vibration going through my 352 is way unacceptable,i'm just waiting for bits to fall off or start breaking..

Carltons,Bandits,Raycos non of them are perfect..

Liston has carlton sorted out the appauling drive system on the 7015??? loads of guys on here have said they get stuck on a banana skin!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Liston said:


> I find it unbeliveable that you guys think that a small weld crack here and a fallen bit there is ok when you paid good money for a product.
> 
> Still at least the salesman that sold you that machine is ok on his commisionopcorn:



Not being funny mate ,but a guy on here had to fit a winch to his 7015 because it got stuck so many times,thats not acceptable either,he wasn't the only person to moan about the drive problem..


----------



## Bigstumps

Over here Carlton has changed the tires on the 7015s, look much more aggressive. There is also a track version - looks nice but expensive!


----------



## Liston

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Not being funny mate ,but a guy on here had to fit a winch to his 7015 because it got stuck so many times,thats not acceptable either,he wasn't the only person to moan about the drive problem..



If the user takes a 1800kg machine in the mud then hes got the wrong model for his job. thats why its avalible on turf tracks and 0r 4 x4..
but the machine was not broken down:bang: and does not fall to bits when its grinding.
If your wheels fall of your truck when driving down the road, do you say well thats just the way they build the truck, , I don't think so.:deadhorse:


----------



## 911crash

John464 said:


> both
> wheels stops and the motor stalls...happens at the same time
> 
> I still have this problem and been learning to deal with it. I have learned how to push it just enough before it stalls. when the autosweep was working it was much easier, now it takes a little more skill to fly through the stumps. Hopefully soon ill have time to drop her at Vermeer and get another raped repair bill


are you grinding on fast speed or slow


----------



## JP Stump

stumpjumpermo said:


> I own a professional stump removal company in Missouri. I purchased a new Vermeer SC352 diesel that is now 2 years old and 600 hours. During that time I have had to invest over $4,000 in repairs for driveline, motor mounts, and electrical problems. I am not at all satisified with this piece of equipment and was wondering if there were other 352 owners with similiar trouble?



I am also a professional stump company and have owned my sc352 for exactly 3 years that has 640 hrs. I just blew the engine this weekend after a long list of previous problems. This machine is making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## JP Stump

stumpjumpermo said:


> I own a professional stump removal company in Missouri. I purchased a new Vermeer SC352 diesel that is now 2 years old and 600 hours. During that time I have had to invest over $4,000 in repairs for driveline, motor mounts, and electrical problems. I am not at all satisified with this piece of equipment and was wondering if there were other 352 owners with similiar trouble?



I am also a professional stump company and have owned my sc352 for exactly 3 years that has 640 hrs. I just blew the engine this weekend after a long list of previous problems. This machine is making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## stumpy66

John464 said:


> both
> wheels stops and the motor stalls...happens at the same time
> 
> I still have this problem and been learning to deal with it. I have learned how to push it just enough before it stalls. when the autosweep was working it was much easier, now it takes a little more skill to fly through the stumps. Hopefully soon ill have time to drop her at Vermeer and get another raped repair bill



I always grind on the non fast setting, i find the motor bogs down only when you take too much out of a stump and you are cutting into the stump so that you are also cutting on the up stroke so to speak.....if you try to use too much of the wheel the cut it will bog down. this is not auto sweep, its direct drive and no clutch effect with the belts...tightening makes the damage potential worst. if this is happening a lot, you need to change your technique or develop one. i suspect that you have the machine on fast setting...your teeth are not as sharp as they could be and that you dont work on the stump in a progressive manner..all of this will wear your clutch and cause vibration....just my 10 pence worth. I think that the 352 can work bloody hard for its size......is there a machine that can work as quick for so long. i have taken a multi stem beech, 12 feet + and 3 feet tall out to a depth of 10 inches inc clear up in 7 hours. thats a good work rate. Is there a machine to match it? where is the competition?.


----------



## twoodward15

I have a friend that works for vermeer. He isn't a member here, but he does come on and look at the problems people are having with their machines occasionally. People in the industry see and hear what you are saying. Just remember that when you take your machine in to be fixxed that these guys are the fixxers, they didn't build the POS, they are just trying to fix it to get you back to making money. Be nice to them and they will make sure you are back to work asap. A little honey goes a long way.
A note to him..... Hey jerky, what's up?


----------



## bevebob

*clutch*



stumpya said:


> after purchasing my 352 aug 04 the nightmare began,clutches(over5)3 i footed the bill on uncountable electrical problems,bolts falling out everywhere,espectally the manifolds-broken motor mounts,radiator mount cracked radiator and abunch of bs from vemeer.i have discovered the wiring harness like the clutch is a warranty isssue they are tring to get me to pay for.this machine itself is a nightmare and should have been a recall



I too have had numerous problems with the vermeer 352 with the clutches. I am now in the process of replacing my third clutch. This time it took out the shaft, pump pulley, belt, and of cource the clutch itself. Bought it in 2005 and problems started in 2006.


----------



## prentice110

bevebob said:


> I too have had numerous problems with the vermeer 352 with the clutches. I am now in the process of replacing my third clutch. This time it took out the shaft, pump pulley, belt, and of cource the clutch itself. Bought it in 2005 and problems started in 2006.



Bob, Im glad you brought this back up. I was planning on buying one of these later this year, based on the times ive rented them,(always ate stump well, did see some design flaws on the early ones.) . After seeing all the problems that people are having with such low hours, I think ill stay away from this pile.


----------



## kiwidiesel

prentice110 said:


> Bob, Im glad you brought this back up. I was planning on buying one of these later this year, based on the times ive rented them,(always ate stump well, did see some design flaws on the early ones.) . After seeing all the problems that people are having with such low hours, I think ill stay away from this pile.


Try demonstrating a new one. Apart from two electrical problems and a crap paint job, my 18 month old 352 boogeys. Have fitted Yellow Jacket teeth and i will tackle any sized stump. The diesel is economical and torquey and the 4WD means we never get stuck. Have seen an early 352 working and they are like two different machines. As the old saying goes, try before you buy.
Dont engage clutch above idle speed if you want it to last.


----------



## bombdude

Well, 2 years next month & approx 530 hours. Here's my experience.

Slung the belts at 3 months and broke a front wheel drive chain within the first year. 

Broke the other drive chain just after a year old. Started running it with the covers off so I could wash it out every once in a while & haven't broken any since.

Last fall (about 1 1/2 year old) I found 4 of the engine mounting bolts broken. Actually 3 broke, one was backed out & gone. At the same time, the hydraulic hub for the front wheel assembly went out. ($800 part) My front wheel was floppin'.

Did my homework & found that there was a recall on the engine bolt issue. My local dealer covered that as well as replacing the hub. No charge.

No issues since. Who knows, it may die today, but overall I'm happy with my 352.


----------



## kiwidiesel

bombdude said:


> Well, 2 years next month & approx 530 hours. Here's my experience.
> 
> Slung the belts at 3 months and broke a front wheel drive chain within the first year.
> 
> Broke the other drive chain just after a year old. Started running it with the covers off so I could wash it out every once in a while & haven't broken any since.
> 
> Last fall (about 1 1/2 year old) I found 4 of the engine mounting bolts broken. Actually 3 broke, one was backed out & gone. At the same time, the hydraulic hub for the front wheel assembly went out. ($800 part) My front wheel was floppin'.
> 
> Did my homework & found that there was a recall on the engine bolt issue. My local dealer covered that as well as replacing the hub. No charge.
> 
> No issues since. Who knows, it may die today, but overall I'm happy with my 352.



Also removed chain covers, cut down on problems but we replace chains if they look suspect. A regular blowout and lube with spray on dirt bike chain lube extends their life.
Like all the other grinders we have owned,
the first rule of thumb is maintenance maintenance maintenance. We go over the machines several times a week, removing guards. greasing and check tightening where required. Still on original belts after more than 400 hrs and they still look like new. Sharpening is a pain but pays in the long run as it puts less stress on machine and operator and cuts down on repairs and maintenance
Compared to many other grinders i have seen or operated the 352 is good at its job and no worse than anything else in the market.


----------



## treeclimber101

Alright here my list of problems with our 352's , four clutches , one upper gear box one lower, motor mount bolts shearing at the engine flush , real pain to fix ,the hydraulic ststem from the front to back the front wheels move much faster than the back , when we had that problem it broke of the rear drive chains for the wheels, last but not least the turbo line was cut by the fan belt so the turbo was trash, they are great when they run almost like 26,000 machine should ....


----------



## gr8scott72

treeclimber101 said:


> Alright here my list of problems with our 352's , four clutches , one upper gear box one lower, motor mount bolts shearing at the engine flush , real pain to fix ,the hydraulic ststem from the front to back the front wheels move much faster than the back , when we had that problem it broke of the rear drive chains for the wheels, last but not least the turbo line was cut by the fan belt so the turbo was trash, they are great when they run almost like 26,000 machine should ....



Um, wow. That's all? :monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

gr8scott72 said:


> Um, wow. That's all? :monkey:



Well , thats two machines one with just under 1000 the other with around 450 I like the new Rayco's...


----------



## gr8scott72

treeclimber101 said:


> Well , thats two machines one with just under 1000 the other with around 450 I like the new Rayco's...



You mean the only ones on the market WITHOUT a remote? That Rayco? (Or tracks for that matter.)


----------



## kiwidiesel

treeclimber101 said:


> Well , thats two machines one with just under 1000 the other with around 450 I like the new Rayco's...



Just wait until you start replacing the polychain drive belts and then you will wish you had your old machine back.


----------



## prentice110

in case anybody is still interested, when the bandit first came out, they were the worst ones yet. The first year or two I mean. I dont know how they are now but we rented one when they first came out and the thing died with less then 30 hrs on it. The guy from the rental place told us everyone who rented it had the same problems since it was new and they were in the process of trying to make bandit take it back. just some food for thought. Probably just rushed production...


----------



## bevebob

*clutch shaft*



stumpya said:


> after purchasing my 352 aug 04 the nightmare began,clutches(over5)3 i footed the bill on uncountable electrical problems,bolts falling out everywhere,espectally the manifolds-broken motor mounts,radiator mount cracked radiator and abunch of bs from vemeer.i have discovered the wiring harness like the clutch is a warranty isssue they are tring to get me to pay for.this machine itself is a nightmare and should have been a recall



When you had the clutches replaced, did they pull the shaft and check that? I discovered that the key way was ground to almost twice the size it should have been but was told that the company has never really had a problem with this and it was probably from normal wear?????????????/ We think that is what has been causing problems with our clutch system.:bang:


----------



## Bigstumps

treeclimber101 said:


> Alright here my list of problems with our 352's , four clutches , one upper gear box one lower, motor mount bolts shearing at the engine flush , real pain to fix ,the hydraulic ststem from the front to back the front wheels move much faster than the back , when we had that problem it broke of the rear drive chains for the wheels, last but not least the turbo line was cut by the fan belt so the turbo was trash, they are great when they run almost like 26,000 machine should ....



What did those gearboxes cost?? I demoed a 352 before I bought my machine - the sales guy from Vermeer told me he no idea about the gear box cost when I asked - I guess he knew it would frighten me. I wonder if you could buy the electric clutch from Rayco and save any money - seems like they were about $300 for my old 1625.


----------



## gr8scott72

kiwidiesel said:


> Just wait until you start replacing the polychain drive belts and then you will wish you had your old machine back.



I think I'd rather replace the polycog belt than the clutch and gearbox.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigstumps said:


> What did those gearboxes cost?? I demoed a 352 before I bought my machine - the sales guy from Vermeer told me he no idea about the gear box cost when I asked - I guess he knew it would frighten me. I wonder if you could buy the electric clutch from Rayco and save any money - seems like they were about $300 for my old 1625.



The gear boxes were warrantied , the clutches on the other hand were not and that was about 800.00 for that


----------



## fatboy97

stumpjumpermo said:


> I own a professional stump removal company in Missouri. I purchased a new Vermeer SC352 diesel that is now 2 years old and 600 hours. During that time I have had to invest over $4,000 in repairs for driveline, motor mounts, and electrical problems. I am not at all satisified with this piece of equipment and was wondering if there were other 352 owners with similiar trouble?



i bought a 352 new in 2005 and in 2006 it had a recall the replace the engine mount with a rubber mounted engine bracket free of charge what year is yours I have since traded it in on a new sc852


----------



## TreeLogic

Know this thread is old but it seems we're shooting for a running tally here...

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/232670.htm#post4237780


----------



## a1stump

*Double maintenance*

I have 1200 hours on mine and one motor mount is the only thing that I have replaced. Runs sharp teeth always and change fluids double manufacturer recommendations. Got to increase the price a little on the bids, but most customers understand. If it's rocky, add at least your cutters into the bid right off the bat. Bought my sc50tx used with 700 hrs and had to go through and fix over $10,000 worth of stuff and now it is on a good maintenance schedule and hopefully will go awhile with no big ticket repairs. 

<a href="http://www.stumpremovalspokane.com">www.stumpremovalspokane.com</a>


----------

